# New to pen turning.  Supplies, clubs?



## ammisco (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and new to pen turning and kind of new to turning.  I have turned a few bowls and hollow forms, and wanted to give pen turning a try.
I was wondering if someone had a good source for pen supplies in Salt Lake City Utah?  I have tons of blanks (from scraps), so I don't need any wood.
Any local pen clubs?
Thanks Andy


----------



## markgum (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi; 
  welcome to the group.  For supplies close to SLC I would recommend:
Craft Supplies USA
Showroom/Store:
1287 E. 1120 S.
Provo, UT 84606
Monday - Friday, 8:30am-6pm, MST

or
Woodcraft
Pheasant Hollow Business Park Bldg. No. 4 
9891 South 500 West 
Sandy, UT 84070  
Phone: (801) 566-5652  

hope this helps.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 10, 2008)

You have a Woodcraft store there in SLC. Also, look up bjackman in the member list on this site.


----------



## Skye (Jul 10, 2008)

Woodcraft is generaly a little higher priced than places like woodturningz, Arizona Silhouette or even large businesses like Penn State or CSUSA. I tend to go with the smallest place I can, even if the price difference is a wash.


----------



## ammisco (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info!
Any local clubs?


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Andy,
  Welcome. I live in Midvale. There is a Woodturning club but not a club specific to pen turning, that I know of. I am starting a couple of friends into pen turning and was hoping to find more. CSUSA in in Provo and is also a good source for supplies, and I like the pen kits and plating choices they offer over Woodcraft.


----------



## RedJeepClub (Oct 27, 2009)

*Wasatch Pen Turners Club*



ammisco said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Any local clubs?



I know this is a bit late for your post but recently we have created a Pen Turning Club in the Salt Lake City area.  The WasatchPenturners.org.  It is a good group of people that meet once every two months at Wood Craft in Sandy.

Check us out.

Ian


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 27, 2009)

I like Craft Supply for pen kits, they seem to have a bit better choice of higher end kits. They also carry a very large supply of acrylic blanks if you are into that. CS is pretty much a high end store for turners and pen making is a main focus for them. They also carry a pretty good supply of raw wood.  Woodcraft is a great store for woodworking tools and supplies. Pens is more of a sideline for them but they carry a pretty decent supply of pens making tools and gear. 
I also go to Macbeth Hardwoods (1500 S. 300 W.) for a great selection of raw wood and cut my own blanks. 
Good luck....it is addictive.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have ANY IDEA how lucky you are???

CSUSA and no freight, MacBeth and look at what you are buying???


----------



## titan2 (Oct 28, 2009)

RedJeepClub said:


> I know this is a bit late for your post but recently we have created a Pen Turning Club in the Salt Lake City area. The WasatchPenturners.org. It is a good group of people that meet once every two months at Wood Craft in Sandy.
> 
> Check us out.
> 
> Ian


 

_Ian,_
 
_What, no link to the IAP on your site?  Great resource here for our fellow penturners along the Wasatch!_
 
 
_Barney _


----------



## holmqer (Oct 29, 2009)

You could also check out

http://www.utahwoodturners.org 

Which is your local American Association of Woodturners chapter that meets monthly in SLC, Ogden and Provo


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out the MVP and individual buyers here on IAP.  Very good deals, nice products and great customer services.  Also check out Beartooth Woods, Wood n Whimsies as they also have nice products, prices and customer service.  Watch out for your wallet taking wings and all of your money flying away now that you have been bitten by the Pen turning virus.


----------



## RedJeepClub (Nov 12, 2009)

*Thanks for the nudge.*



titan2 said:


> _Ian,_
> 
> _What, no link to the IAP on your site?  Great resource here for our fellow penturners along the Wasatch!_
> 
> ...



I updated the links page, Thanks for the idea, The site is slowly getting updated.
Ian


----------

